# [Help] - Looking for a job in China



## buihuy89 (Dec 22, 2012)

Dear all,

I just registered as a member in this forum because I want to find a job in China. The below is some detail of my wish. Hope that someone of you will give me some advice or help.

I have some reasons for me to find a jobs in China and you can see below. However, It may be easy for others, not for me.
As you see from my enclosed curriculum vitae, I gives some details of my qualifications and work experience which I gained after trying before. In addition, I have a great desire and a big belief that if I am selected, I will be able to improve myself a lot.

I want to have a big change, a breakthrough in a really different environment.

I need a breakthrough!

After I graduated, at the time when Vietnam’s economy is not good, the same as many other countries over the world, I was lucky to have a good job in a multinational company – OCS International Facilities Services with a good salary which can help me live well in Hanoi capital.

At the same time, I have been launching my own project with some students. This is my desire, to create an environment in which students themselves can find skills which universities do not teach, practical knowledge of life, help them find out their goals in the life. Those are what I looked for in the time when I was a student and reasons why I had a lot of part-time jobs for a short time. And the project has run for 2 years with a number of achievements.

Here, I also have advanced communities, a lot of good friends who can help me improve my knowledge much, as well as help me complete my idea for my desire. I found those who have similar views and are willing to help me in the life, in the implementation of my wish.

And here, I have a family with those who always give me a lot of feelings and hope me to be successful in life. Even though my parents are normal and poor farmers, they always support what I do.

Well, I have a lot of good things here. However, for a long time, I have always wanted to find a big breakthrough for myself.
I totally can continue my current work and effort to earn more money, and then get promotions there. I totally can continue my own project with my friends who are always willing to help me. I totally can continue living with the love of my family, of my friends here...

However, I always wonder: If I go on trying like that, how will I be? I want to do my wish, how need I improve myself? How will everything get on? How will my future be?...

I really want a breakthrough for myself in order to develop further in the future. And I am trying to find that with my desire, my love and my youth. I am ready to give up something good here to purchase. I know that the result will be good for me though whatever will happen on the way.

Why is China?

Of course, I can choose to work in another country and I will have much more opportunities with the support of my friends (If I find opportunity in Singapore, or Australia, or Latin American countries…) and It will be easier for me, but I chose China. 

The most important reason for me to choose China is my Chinese girl. I want to live closer to her, to learn more about her ethnicity, her country. We are and will have to face to a lot of problems because of different country, culture, language and background living… In order to be together, we need understand each other more, try together to overcome the barriers of society, old ideas, culture, language, family ... She is the most meaningful and important in my life, and worth for me to try to keep, protect and care. I want to have a bright future with her there.

I was born from a poor family in the countryside of Vietnam, and she is from a good conditioned family in China. It means that If I want to persuade her parents, I must try my best to work and achieve something good. Moreover, we will have to work really hard in order to have a good life which can help us take care of our parents (both my parents in Vietnam and her parents in China). We must consider everything ahead, and we know that both of us must try much more and prepare everything good. It is a big motivation for us to work and try to achieve.

Besides, China is developing strongly. China is also a country with the world's oldest culture, the country has many elite left until now. The culture significantly affects not only in Vietnam but also in a number of other countries. The country is the birthplace of many talents and many celebrities of the world...

However, with the current situation, China is also shown its imperfect sides with both political and economic issues. They tell me that there are changes which are not rational, I'd love to find out more detail. And of course, this is a country that is not easy to survive, which give a challenge or a chance to improve myself very much...

What can I do?

I know that I have no good degree, no special accomplishments, little experience, no good relationships to help me, and I do not have much money... The things that will make the process of looking for a chance become much more difficult than others. With just a letter, a CV, the opportunity for me is very small. Especially in China, a country with extremely difficult labor market conditions, the Chinese students are very difficult to get a job after graduating. However, it shows me that if I have an opportunity, I will have to make every effort to be able to develop there.

I aspire to work in China, and I am determined to find an opportunity, probably It will take more time than I expect. However, because of my wish, my love, I get will to try for a long time and do with all what I have.

I am ready to work more than 12 hours per day, sleep 4 hours per day, and the remaining time is for learning. I am ready to work in any position with a salary which just helps be able to me live there. I get ready to work there for a long time… I do not need to work in a big city there, just only somewhere in the South of China.

With my ability, I can do well when being a Marketing Staff, give marketing strategies which make the company's brand to customers better - both B2C and B2B. Marketing is the field which I like the most and spent a lot of time to learn by myself. Moreover, I have some experience in Sales and Marketing from what I did before. Thus, I believe I can do the best in this position. I know that It will be difficult for me in the first months there, because I do not understand the market there. However, if I have a mentor, I can learn quickly and can work in this position better.

One of my ability is to work as Internal Communication staff. It seems It is not related to what I did (as mentioned in CV), but those make me absolutely believe that I can do well in this position. Although I have never had a formal job as Internal Communication staff before, but with the skills that I have, I can prepare and do strategic communication plans to promote the spirit of people there, or create cohesion among members, divisions of the company; or combine with the marketing department to implement marketing and communication programs properly… 

Besides, I am good at organizing events and really like this job. During the time at university, I usually held and took part in a lot of events with my groups. After graduating, I have kept doing that with the companies which I worked for or lead my student group to organize big events. Thus, I hope to have a chance to work there and can use my skills to organize effective events.

Almost of what I did before relate to Sales and the above 2 positions can help me a lot to do well when I am a Salesman. Of course, I have some basic sales skills : find new customers, maintain good relationship with existing clients, negotiation skills, communication skills,... Moreover, I have the most important thing for a successful salesperson, or a person: a good attitude. As I said above, I have reasons to apply for this job in China, and they make me really want to have success there in order to have a good condition, to develop myself, to learn more...

I can do best with one of those positions, and I hope you consider. However, if you can accept me, I am still willing to work in any position that you can support. After I can show my ability, you can consider the position that I desire again.

I believe in myself, believe in my goals and my heart that I will grow quickly and will contribute to the growth of the company.

The above is all what I think, what I want. If possible, please give me a chance to talk with you via skype. I think it will help you understand me more.

I hope you will understand my wish and would you please help me know who can help me or give me some advice. I really need to move there.

Many thanks!

Sincerely,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hi

I've removed your CV because this isn't a job-seeking forum, but I've left your post in case anyone can point you in the direction of agencies or companies you might approach


----------



## GreenGene (Oct 27, 2012)

My friend, I wll be brutally honest with you. Chinese people are somewhat racists and hateful towards the Vietnamese for reasons probably relating to the South China Sea territorial disputes. However, there are many Chinese export companies that NEED help doing business with the Vietnamese because of the language barriers. So if you don't mind being used, you can probably apply for work with an exporter. Otherwise you if you have some money you can start-up your own street business, or go visit the Vietnam Chamber of Commerce and see what they can do for you.


----------



## buihuy89 (Dec 22, 2012)

GreenGene said:


> My friend, I wll be brutally honest with you. Chinese people are somewhat racists and hateful towards the Vietnamese for reasons probably relating to the South China Sea territorial disputes. However, there are many Chinese export companies that NEED help doing business with the Vietnamese because of the language barriers. So if you don't mind being used, you can probably apply for work with an exporter. Otherwise you if you have some money you can start-up your own street business, or go visit the Vietnam Chamber of Commerce and see what they can do for you.


Dear Mr.Green.

Many thanks for your opinion.

Work for an exporter is not bad idea. In fact, it is really good for me. I will follow your advice then try to find any chance with this kind of company.

I have no a lot of money to start-up my own business, even though I used to like doing that very much before.

If you have any advice, please tell me. I really need advice from all of you.

Best regards.


----------



## buihuy89 (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone can give me any advice or help?

Many thanks


----------

